# BFT on your iPhone?!?



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 18, 2009)

SOURCE



> What if the iPhone could be used in war? True, it’s primarily a consumer product, but it’s versatile and always connected to the internet (assuming you have network reception) — so why not?
> 
> That’s the idea behind new iPhone apps being showcased by Raytheon, a military contractor, at the Intelligence Warfighting Summit in Tucson. One app called the One Force Tracker will provide live data tracking the location of friends and foes on real-time maps. The app will also be used to communicate with other units.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they think about encrypting this prior to deploying it. :doh:


----------

